# Howdy folks



## dylan (Jul 2, 2009)

Hello all, yet another newb here...

I found out about MBTI several months ago, and was originally typed as INFJ, which I kinda thought I was for a while. On some of the free online tests I consistently came up INFJ. However, after taking a cognitive function test it seems like I'm more likely xNFP. So I'm here to try and nail that down, and maybe meet some nice folks along the way.

And yes, I am a bearded space critter. :laughing:


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings dylan and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html

To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html

If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Again, welcome to our forum dylan. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## dylan (Jul 2, 2009)

Thank you Mr. CafeBot. And if you are going for more, I'll take a cup, thanks...


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

Howdy Dylan. That's a mighty rugged beard you've got there.


----------



## dylan (Jul 2, 2009)

Heh, thanks Trope. Been working on it for a minute or two...


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*Welcome to the forum *


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

dylan said:


> Heh, thanks Trope. Been working on it for a minute or two...


It shows. 

My beard recognized its power and cringed ever so slightly in fear at first sight.


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

Welcome. May you have long days and terrifying nights.

My gummy bears are finding you treasure


----------



## dylan (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks Ookami!

And thanks Roland787... is the treasure chocolaty or hazelnutty? (Btw - my days and nights are already like that.)

Oh and Trope, tell your beard not to worry, mine is a benevolent beard.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

* That's more like 'Thanks "Damn, this guy is on this forum too?"!' :tongue: Just Joking*


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

dylan said:


> Oh and Trope, tell your beard not to worry, mine is a benevolent beard.


I'll do just that.roud:


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

dylan said:


> And thanks Roland787... is the treasure chocolaty or hazelnutty? (Btw - my days and nights are already like that.)


 
Your days are already like that because since ive said that it has changed your entire past to make it so, so now your entire life will remain such until somebody overrides my curse, which is a difficult task itself and will sacrifice the one doin the overriding to live such a life in your place, good luck finding said person.

Its more of a yummi strawberry mixture that will render you paralyzed while my army gummifies your body.


----------



## Tyler87 (Jul 1, 2009)

dylan said:


> Thanks Ookami!
> 
> And thanks Roland787... is the treasure chocolaty or hazelnutty? (Btw - my days and nights are already like that.)
> 
> Oh and Trope, tell your beard not to worry, mine is a benevolent beard.


DO NOT EAT THE GUMMY BEARS! I ate a whole army and regretted it!

Welcome! I'm new too!


----------



## Antagonist (Mar 27, 2009)

DO NOT EAT THE GUMMI BEARS










THE GUMMI BEARS ARE PEOPLE! PEEEEOOOPPLLEEE!


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*The Gummi Bears are poisoned.*


----------



## dylan (Jul 2, 2009)

Ookami said:


> * That's more like 'Thanks "Damn, this guy is on this forum too?"!' :tongue: Just Joking*


LOL! Naw, it ain't even like that man... I kinda figured I'd run into some peeps over here. 



Roland787 said:


> Your days are already like that because since ive said that it has changed your entire past to make it so, so now your entire life will remain such until somebody overrides my curse, which is a difficult task itself and will sacrifice the one doin the overriding to live such a life in your place, good luck finding said person.
> 
> Its more of a yummi strawberry mixture that will render you paralyzed while my army gummifies your body.


Ok now I'm starting to think you're just going for that 1k...




Tyler87 said:


> DO NOT EAT THE GUMMY BEARS! I ate a whole army and regretted it!
> 
> Welcome! I'm new too!


Heh, thanks for the warning (and the welcome) Tyler87!


----------



## dylan (Jul 2, 2009)

Antagonist said:


> THE GUMMI BEARS ARE PEOPLE! PEEEEOOOPPLLEEE!



Soylent Gum?


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

Antagonist said:


> DO NOT EAT THE GUMMI BEARS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I had to assassinate those ones, they were interfering with my plan of world domination.

Here's their leader:


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Welcome new NF. Pick which side you are on so I can give you a proper greeting. INFPs get catapulted to the moon while ENFPs get to be the guest of honor at a very special dinner party. Of course, if you decide to remain right on the line, then I shall create a suitable greeting for xNFxs.


----------



## dylan (Jul 2, 2009)

mcgooglian said:


> Welcome new NF. Pick which side you are on so I can give you a proper greeting.


Well, you know, I'm P, so... I can't decide just yet.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

dylan said:


> Well, you know, I'm P, so... I can't decide just yet.


So that automatically eliminates you as target practice and the giant wall that circles a lot of water that you'd be forced to swim in for as long as you could. That just leaves the moon and the dinner party, of course, if you remain on the line, you can always be the guest of honor for a dinner party on the moon.


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

Heh, more INFJs, awesome! 
Welcome to the forum. I dig your avatar *grin*


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## dylan (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome vanWinchester and alizee (or should I say ~Rosa? or should I say Nyx?? :wink


----------



## Charlie (Jun 7, 2009)

dylan said:


> Thanks for the welcome vanWinchester and alizee (or should I say ~Rosa? or should I say Nyx?? :wink


Hey Dylan! I like XNFP's... Looking forward to learning from you!


----------



## dylan (Jul 2, 2009)

Hi Charlie... heh, I hope I will be able to impart some helpful advice or information. Hopefully I will also learn something from from you lot!


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Greetings dylan! Welcome to PersonalityCafe! Thank you very much for joining our humble little forum. We hope you have a great time with us.


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

W-e-L-c-O-m-E t-O p-E-r-S-o-N-a-L-i-T-y-C-a-F-e



dylan said:


> Hopefully I will also learn something from from you lot!


Hippo see as hippo do
As waterhole is misconstrued
But all in all, the waterhole
Is nothing but a carousel?

And that's your obscure leason for the day, ba-boom-tsh!


----------

